# Gas and Oilers - Imminent Production



## dj_420 (7 June 2007)

hi guys 

with a huge recent surge in gas and oilers i am looking at adding one to my portfolio

although i need to find gas and oilers near to producing to gain best possible growth scenario

i already have AED on my purchase list, any others anyone else particularly likes?

thanks


----------



## krisbarry (7 June 2007)

Ty WGP, drilling in Kentucky USA, as we speak.  Also have leases in W.A.

Low overheads, cheap drilling and producing many barrels of oil a day

http://www.westraliangasandpower.com.au/


----------



## disarray (7 June 2007)

cooper energy is already in production in the cooper basin, however i am waiting on their kurnia results which hope for 200 million barrels of oil. spud date is mid july.


----------



## dj_420 (7 June 2007)

thanks guys ill look into those two


----------



## doctorj (7 June 2007)

NWE and PPP should both expect first oil in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## chops_a_must (7 June 2007)

AOE, QGC, ESG and MEL have all done very well for me.

You can have a quick look through "the CSM thread" for some more ideas. PES is one that I recommended to people on here... and has since doubled  even though I didn't buy in. SHG is another that has a fantastic chart that I will be looking to get into on this retrace.

All of these are ramping up production or coming into production over the next 6 months to a year. There are heaps of great stocks out there... in this CSM sector. Just gotta have a look.

Good luck,
Chops.


----------



## GREENS (7 June 2007)

DJ, you seriously have the same investment mentality as myself, have been topping up on my oilers and zinc stocks of late. Have a look at Roc Oil, refer to the ROC page I have explained a lot of it in there….Or visit their web page they have an excellent overview of all there projects and current investor presentations. (very easy reading). Basically here is a brief overview:

•Enoch in the north see started production last week @ > 12,000BOPD (Roc 12% interest)
•Blane in north seas starts production in 3Q @ approx 18,000BOPD (Roc 12.5% interest)
•Looking to Devt Beibu Gulf in China, final investment decision due in 2H 07.
•Currently producing from 4 oil fields averaging > 10,000 BOPD. Mauritania (550), Cliff head (3600), Enoch (1500), Zhao Dong (5000-5500). Ramping up production levels at Cliff Head and Zhao Dong at present. 
•Plenty of exploration upside. Very active with the drill and am a big fan of the management team, always very informative.
•DYOR However; If entering at these prices I would be cautious for a temporary pull back if they drill dry wells in Angola, there could be a lot of traders beating on the company to hit oil and if it doesn’t they could all pour out very quickly, but would expect it to bounce back relatively quickly given its strong earnings flow from production. (Look at there presentations about this project).


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 June 2007)

GREENS said:


> DJ, you seriously have the same investment mentality as myself, have been topping up on my oilers and zinc stocks of late. Have a look at Roc Oil, refer to the ROC page I have explained a lot of it in there….Or visit their web page they have an excellent overview of all there projects and current investor presentations. (very easy reading). Basically here is a brief overview:
> 
> •Enoch in the north see started production last week @ > 12,000BOPD (Roc 12% interest)
> •Blane in north seas starts production in 3Q @ approx 18,000BOPD (Roc 12.5% interest)
> ...




Another contradiction of the share market.The real companies don`t seem to be as attractive to traders as the companies with `potential`.

Top post that greens.


----------



## CanOz (7 June 2007)

dj_420 said:


> hi guys
> 
> with a huge recent surge in gas and oilers i am looking at adding one to my portfolio
> 
> ...




Great timing on this thread DJ!


----------



## surfingman (7 June 2007)

Well maybe just maybe ADI  within the next week....


----------



## dj_420 (7 June 2007)

should have really started looking 2-3 months ago

although i think the way uranium is still consolidating we will see a lot more from the oil and gas sector.

this is a great list guys, its given me a lot to look over, i like the look of AED, AOE so far, ROC look good if they hit the goods with angola.

by the way what happened to GDN sp? was that well a complete duster? i was looking at them a while back and the sp just halved!


----------



## surfingman (7 June 2007)

OEL is also another to consider, its waiting on approval for the south American licence and i believe will produce early next year at about 15 000 bopd... plus another gas project...


----------



## GREENS (7 June 2007)

DJ totally agree; Angola is very important, but I wouldn’t go past the potential that the Beibu Gulf possess make sure you have a look at all info the company has to offer on this project and read it very carefully, you can gain a lot from it , that may go straight over most people when they first read it. The only problem for me is that their current producing fields have a relative short life span, that’s why Angola would be perfect. May be a little risky to jump on but it is definitely run by some great management.


----------

